# Not a Diesel topic but what type of GPS do you use?



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

What does all this have to do with GPS?


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

O*YEAAH said:


> What does all this have to do with GPS?


Not the first thread to get off on a tangent.

Back on topic, while I agree the factory Nav system is less than ideal, it's generally functional. The big thing (for the 3-series) is it includes the i-drive interface for the other functions of the vehicle.

Also don't want another add-on device to deal with in the car (the phone is enough to keep track of).


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Quit whining!:bawling:

Here are some photos of the ECO Route HD bluetooth device plugged into the OBCDII.

Oh, I threw in a photo of my lunch as well, for those of you that hate going off topic!:rofl:

I don't plan on removing it for services, perhaps I'll just unplug it, but the device is now stuck to the inner panel with double side sticky tape.

So far, to be honest, the best feature of this new Garmin Nuvi is the traffic updates and the red light camera warnings. Those are awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

So what was for lunch?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> So what was for lunch?


Snipe, should have known you'd take me up on this!

It was Paella on South Beach!:bigpimp:


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

That Paella looks amazing!! Bah you for making me hungry... haha. Bet it tasted great! :thumbup: 

I decided to go with the included navigation in the 335d just because I'm a gadget freak, but I have a Garmin nuvi765 if i need it. Good that I had the navigation in the 3 series in Europe. Couldn't get the nuvi 765 to pickup the satellite that well, but I might've been impatient.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

aljlin said:


> That Paella looks amazing!! Bah you for making me hungry... haha. Bet it tasted great! :thumbup:
> 
> I decided to go with the included navigation in the 335d just because I'm a gadget freak, but I have a Garmin nuvi765 if i need it. Good that I had the navigation in the 3 series in Europe. Couldn't get the nuvi 765 to pickup the satellite that well, but I might've been impatient.


Actually it was OK, but my wife makes it much better. Come over sometime!


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, save me some of that! According to my navigation I'll be there in exactly two days (assuming I can drive 24 hours a day).


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Snipe, should have known you'd take me up on this!
> 
> It was Paella on South Beach!:bigpimp:


Oh, send me some please.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

That Paella looks good. I love to have a 2nd resident on a condo somewhere alone the South Beach.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Life is tough here in So. Florida!:yumyum:


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> Throttle position I'm not really sure means much. Doing 80mph it says I'm at like 95%, but I know I still have a lot more left, so not really sure about that.


I'm curious about this since diesels don't typically have throttles. Our cars do only because they need to do exhaust gas recirc and there needs to be intake vacuum to make that work. The throttle creates the vacuum. Is your experience that the throttle position signal is most always at near open (~95%)? Do you see the throttle position signal change at all when you drive?


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

*Garmin eco route HD*



Flyingman said:


> I've noticed that almost no one seems interested in this Garmin Nuvi with Ecoroute HD.
> 
> I've posted a picture of the gauge display. You can select which parameter you want displayed in each position.
> 
> ...


I just bought the Garmin eco route hd and have it connected via bluetooth to my Samsung Galaxy S2 smartphone. The phone is running a free app called Garmin Mechanic. The connection seems to be pretty easy - but it is requiring a connection code every time I connect. I'm hoping I can turn that off.

While the display isn't as large as what you would get with the larger NUVIs, It does provide a pretty legible display. You can flip between different views: Trip, Gauges Economy and Vehicle Setup.
The gauges that can be displayed in the gauge view - that comes with the app include:

Ambient Air
Engine Load
Coolant Temp
RPM
Speed
Intake Air Temp
Barometric Pressure
Throttle Position
Mass Air Flow
Estimated Torque
Economy (instant)
Estimated Power
ECO Score
Battery Voltage
Boost /Vacuum
The unit only came with installation instructions - but the app has explanations of the various gauges. The photos below were taken with the car at idle in Park.
I ran a 2m usb power cord from the usb outlet in the glovebox to the phone. Not that elegant  - but reasonably concealed. The phone seems to be handling calls ok -but I lose the screen during the call and I have to manually go back to the Garmin Mechanic screen when the call ends. Not bad considering that the smartphone is handling two bluetooth connections simultaneously.


----------



## peteo (Apr 26, 2012)

My X5 has the factory nav system. I would not have gotten this had this been a new vhicle. I have a BMW NAV IV that came with my BMW R1200RT motorcycle. The NAV IV is really the same as a Garmin 660 with a few extra bells and whistles. The NAV IV provides so much more info when following a route. It comes with PC software for creating custom routes when you don't just want to go from point A to point B. For about $90 you can buy lifetime map updates. Garmin provides updates 3 or 4 times a year and it take about an hour to do the update on the PC and NAV IV. BMW wants $200 to update the maps each time it is done. I know my X5 will not gets its maps updated while I own the car.


----------



## peteo (Apr 26, 2012)

double post


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

NAVIGON on my iPhone, until iOS 6 comes out, and then I'll try out Apple's new version of Maps with turn-by-turn.


----------

